
The Implementation of Functional Programming Languages (free ebook) - spydez
http://research.microsoft.com/users/simonpj/papers/slpj-book-1987/start.htm
======
aswanson
Beggars can't be choosers...but why not a pdf?

~~~
harshavr
the parent page has download links -
[http://research.microsoft.com/users/simonpj/papers/slpj-
book...](http://research.microsoft.com/users/simonpj/papers/slpj-book-1987/)

